# removing fiamma top box



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

HI all,could anyone help with this problem,we have a large fiamma top box and we would like to remove it as we have a back box too wich we use as we are both 5ft nothing and too old to be climbing the ladder all the time lol,my hubby n his freind tried to remove the box and all the fittings came out but no way would the box move,we have been told it could be fixed with sicoflex i think its called,it was put on in france by the previous owners who dont look like they used it either as its brand new inside,we would appreciate any suggestions,thanks chrisda


----------



## hymerhome (Dec 2, 2009)

My first advice would be to leave well alone. Unless you are bothered about the extra height or drag.

My top box got damaged when I discovered I was over 3metres high.

Taking the hinges off and removing the rivets by drilling them out was the easy bit.

After that it was hard work sawing up the bottom half to remove it in small sections. That sikaflex is good stuff!!! It's designed to stay put and until you can get at it with a razor blade, that is exactly what it does.

Then you have to fill the holes the rivets leave in your roof.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't you have any convenient height barriers in your locality?

They're very good at things like that


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

VERY FUNNY TONY LOL,if we were to do that im sure it would pull half the roof off first,its well n truly stuck,chrisda


----------

